# Water based ink stains on every print



## kitesurfer (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all,
Am new to the screen printing, done with emulsion a exposing and fixed all problems that came out .

now i try to print with water based ink , using a used 4 color 1 plate machine i got some problems that i need your help with.

1- there is a stain around the print on the shirt every time i do the print ( i do push method then flush then another push then up the arm and flush , but still i get stain every time .

could it be the platen is not clean ? as i bought this machine and the plate has drips of ink on it , could it be the drips on the platen under the shirt that cause the stain?
or what ?

also after printing i cured with heat gun but print isn't soft , it isn't into the fabric , looks like its on top of the fabric a little, why is that?


----------



## edwwardLiie (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe this problem is occuring due to ink and maybe at some places the ink is not spread in a proper way by your machine that's why there are some stain on your T-shirt. Please share a pic of your problematic T-shirt so that it's easier to provide you a better solution.


----------



## scott green (Apr 30, 2017)

I think it happened for Ink and machine problem.


----------

